# Clips, how to tie a loop knot and other conundrums.



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I have come to a crossroad. To clip or not to clip.

I often use 00 decoy clips in the yak to avoid having to piss-fart around with knots. I have attempted to convince myself that using a clip makes little difference compared to a loop knot because they both have a loop and offer a similar range of movement. If you are worried about weight, just replace the split ring with the loop knot and I figure it's almost like for like....or is it? I dunno, the action looks the same to me but that means very little. I once stared at a man in a fishnet dress at a dodgy nightclub at 3am for 2 minutes thinking it was a woman.

I either need a ringing endorsement of the clip method or damnation and a really easy way for ole "sausage fingers" to tie a loop knot.

My fishing future depends on it!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I use Rod Harrisons loop knot.










It is pretty easy to tie and as with all knots once you done it a few times it becomes second nature.



punchanello said:


> I once stared at a man in a fishnet dress at a dodgy nightclub at 3am for 2 minutes thinking it was a woman.


Too much information.....

Kev


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

BIGKEV said:


> Too much information.....


If I don't share, others can't learn from my mistakes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Did you ask him to dance?


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Bwahahahahahaha..... Lesson learned, thank you very much.

Agree with BigKev. That rod harrison loop knot is perfect, quick and easy. Rapala loop knot is the same, but with an extra lock down, i have never found it any better though, so stick with the RH
http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/index.php

I always use the RH loop knot on all small lures, HB's and soft plastics etc as it ieas very quick, doesnt really slow me down unless having to change a hell of a lot, which is unusal. It offers most freedom of movement without any risk of changing the balance of Lure. i also have 2 rods also with me, so that negates regular quick chages (eg one surface, one SP, or one HB, one SP).

If you are one of those guys that loves to change lures all the time and only haev one rod with you, then perhaps there is a slight advatage with the clip, but there is a risk it can impact on lure action if clip is to big/heavy.

Go the loop!


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

punchanello said:


> I once stared at a man in a fishnet dress at a dodgy nightclub at 3am for 2 minutes thinking it was a woman.


Ahhh the berra.

Leftys loop for me - surely harro isnt spruiking that knot as his own?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Punchy I use a mix of Rapala loop, and also the speed clips shown at the start of this topic
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=50931 [read the last reply by fishoboy in this thread for a brand name]

The clips are great when changing lures regularly and the small ones do not alter the action of the lures. Since writing the thread quoted above Nativeman was good enough to send me some No-knot Snaps he sourced at Charletons Fishing Tackle in Brisbane .... smaller versions of this clip are easier to use if there is no split ring on the lure tow point.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Dodge said:


> Punchy I use a mix of Rapala loop, and also the speed clips shown at the start of this topic
> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=50931 [read the last reply by fishoboy in this thread for a brand name]
> 
> The clips are great when changing lures regularly and the small ones do not alter the action of the lures. Since writing the thread quoted above Nativeman was good enough to send me some No-knot Snaps he sourced at Charletons Fishing Tackle in Brisbane .... smaller versions of this clip are easier to use if there is no split ring on the lure tow point.


Dodge, I'm glad to hear that you don't believe there is any difference in action. I don't see any real difference when I use the decoy snaps but some people swear there is.

They look like this and in 00 size are tiny...










I genuinely find knotting difficult in the yak and maybe there is something to be said for less knot changes, less risk of bust offs. I also save time and leader. But I still have that tiny doubt that my hook up rate suffers.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

punchanello said:


> I don't see any real difference when I use the decoy snaps but some people swear there is.


Punchy that is the beauty of the forum we all have different ideas mate , the clips case is similar to the argument as to what is better whether to pedal or paddle when it doesn't really matter as we all do our own thing anyway.

BTW I also have some Decoy 00s but prefer the other fas-snap style, so some more personal taste rears its head again.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The very small clips can be just as fiddly as doing a knot sometimes. I often use clips on larger lures, but for breambo lures I usually either tie onto the ring or use a loop knot........just start off with a long leader.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I use clips on everything ever.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I use clips - to avoid tying knots with aging eyes out on the briney. 








There are occasional drawbacks though.








Mainly when using soft plastics when the fish suck them right in !


----------



## Joshua (Dec 22, 2010)

JB lure clips - come in various sizes.
Really very very good.
www.mrfishjersey.com/jb-swivel-clips-size-4.html


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Being a fly fisher using a loop knot is essential for maximum action especially for flies that are designed to move side to side or up and down on the strip like wiggle minnows (a foam fly fashioned like a bib) and weighted flies using dumbells or bead chain "eyes" like clousers,vampires,crazy charlies etc. I have always used a Lefty's Loop and have seen numerous fishing identities claim it as theirs. I don't know how Rod Harrison could manage to tie a knot full stop with his meat paws :? . For the knot to work most effeciently make sure the tag is trimmed right down to reduce drag. When I used to fish soft plastics for black bream I found with the loop knot any snag or bust off from a good fish broke at the leader to braid knot whilst a locking half blood always broke at the jig head so often sick of replacing the leader I used the later sacrificing alot of action but saving alot of flouro carbon.







In the above pic this loop knot is tied in 50 lb leader as these guys have teeth (still managed to bite through that even) and being thick the tag really affected the swim of the fly. Originally I was using a half blood knot and got a couple of fish but they then went quiet and wouldn't even look at the fly. Soon as I tied on a loop knot they were all over it on the first strip. Cheers Pat


----------

